# PM turning tools



## maker of things (Feb 4, 2017)

Anyone try Matt's insert-able tooling? http://www.ebay.com/itm/COMPLETE-CA...346357?hash=item3610d0b175:g:~U4AAOSwU-pXthi2
Are the retaining screws good quality, or should I plan on replacing them immediately?


----------



## MonkMan (Feb 4, 2017)

Thanks Jon, I just got this set so I'll be watching this thread.


----------



## pstemari (Feb 4, 2017)

Those look similar to the ones from latheinserts.com, which are fantastic. 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## mikey (Feb 4, 2017)

Those tools use CCMT/CCGT inserts that fit into SCLCR and SCLCL tool holders. This geometry has a 5 degree positive lead and will allow you to face and turn without moving the tool angle. It is one of the most popular configurations around and works well. You will especially like the CCGT AK inserts on aluminum; they do not cut as well as a good HSS tool will but its close.

Note also that the CCMT inserts have chipbreakers that work best with a healthy cut, at least 0.020" deep. They will take shallower cuts but the cutting forces are higher and you get more deflection. My lathe cannot go faster than 2500 rpm so I can't use these geometries to their full effect but they work pretty good.


----------



## Old Squier (Feb 5, 2017)

MonkMan said:


> Thanks Jon, I just got this set so I'll be watching this thread.


I would really love to have a first-hand evaluation of this set!  After you have used it, it would be great if you gave us all a review.  I've been looking at a Micro 100 Dex set that is priced at $319.99 USD on sale in the 02-01-17 Travers Tool flyer.  I've always been very happy with the quality of my purchases from Precision Matthews - lathe, chuck, tool-post etc... .  So, I'm thinking this may be a very good deal.

Cheers,

Old Squire

Tahlequah, OK / Cherokee Nation of Oklahoma


----------



## bss1 (Feb 6, 2017)

I purchased this set with my PM1340GT. I have no previous experience with insert tooling. With that said, I have been pleased with the set. The screws seem fine and the inserts so far seem ok.  The aluminum inserts seem to work very well. 

Like I said I have no experience with the higher end insert holders so I'm not sure what the differences may be. I just purchased a second set so that I could have one set up for aluminum and one for steel. I also just received some higher end inserts that MKSJ recommended to me.  They do seem to be an upgrade from those included in the kit, but the ones in the kit are certainly serviceable. 

For the price, this set seems like a very good value.


----------



## 7milesup (Feb 11, 2017)

I purchased the 1/2" set from latheinserts.com and have been extremely happy with it.  Don't know if Matt's is the same or not though.


----------



## maker of things (Mar 14, 2017)

Finally got done hemming and hawing, Just clicked buy it now so I guess I will know soon.


----------



## Ironken (Mar 15, 2017)

I just received the AXA master set from PM. I have not needed to use them yet but, the inserts nest into the holders nicely with the exception of one.....it was a bit tight but, nested fine. I'm pleased with my set.


----------



## Alan H. (Mar 15, 2017)

I have the BXA size set and used it enough now to say they are quite good for the price.   I am glad that I have them.  Add threading and cutoff capability and you are set with the fundamentals.  I would definitely buy again.


----------



## sanddan (Mar 16, 2017)

From my experience I would recommend not buying a set but just get the specific holder you need. I have 2 different sets that I bought early on and only tend to use 1 or 2 from the set and the other ones just sit in the box they came in. Another issue with the ones I bought is that each holder had a different type insert forcing you to buy several styles of replacements. Better would be to settle on one or two insert styles and then buy the holder for those inserts. Less money overall or spend the same and get better quality holders, your choice.


----------



## Alan H. (Mar 16, 2017)

Dan, 
To your point, the good thing about the PM set is that the whole set uses the same insert geometry. 

It comes with 20 inserts - 10 for aluminum (CCGT) and 10 for steel (CCMT).    

So when you consider the package cost - you are getting 5 holders that cover the spectrum plus two boring bars, spare screws, and enough inserts to carry you for a long while.   All is stored in a decent case.   For the short time I have had the set I have used 3 of the five holders and both boring bars.   

I have a pile of different inserts that my son gave me that are essentially useless to me since I do not have holders for them.  I have learned that it simply isn't worth trying to buy them all. Plus you have to work thru the tangle of trying to match them all up with different holders and one off purchases seem to get really pricey.  

So your point of finding a couple of inserts and sticking with them is very good advice and that's where the value of the PM set comes in for me.


----------



## maker of things (Mar 16, 2017)

Normally I don't go for sets anymore either, but tools that use cc_t aren't that easy to come by.  the boring bars are something I would actually use along with the standard turn/face, and I have been wanting two insertable chamfering tools so that is 5 of 7 that I would use "every day" and they all use the same readily available insert so ultimately why I was looking at this set.


----------



## qualitymachinetools (Mar 16, 2017)

Yes thats exactly why we made them all the same insert, those sets with 4 different inserts are such a pain when its time to get new inserts. CCMT/CCGT are common, and there are inserts in some of the other sets I have seen out there that I don't even know where to get.       I like these tool sets, I use the tools myself, and they have worked out pretty well for me.


----------



## maker of things (Mar 17, 2017)

Got the set yesterday.  I only had time to take them out and do a tactile/visual on them, but they seem nice.  The finish is consistent and all the corners were softened.  I grabbed the wrench and tightened one of the screws as hard as I could and nothing felt soft. The screw didn't even show that it had been wrenched on.  Have a little piece of stainless pipe that I need to turn, face and bore so I get to test multiple tools in one part.


----------



## maker of things (Mar 17, 2017)

Matt, On my 1440ELB with the larger boring bar in this set, where do you think I should start for feed/speed to take the weld seam out of a 6" chunk of stainless 1 1/4 sch 40 pipe (1.66 od  1.38 id)?


----------



## BFHammer (Mar 28, 2017)

Thanks for keeping up the feedback guys this is helpful. I'm awaiting arrival of my PM1236 and have been contemplating adding this set to my order.  One of the things that seemed attractive was the use of the same inserts.  

Maker - let us know what results you get once you put them to the metal!


----------



## Ironken (Mar 29, 2017)

I made some cuts with my PM set. The L, R and profiling tools are nice and the surface finish got better the bigger the cut I took. I took a few chops at some 12L14 and it came out good. Heavy cuts (heavy for a PM1030, that is....) of .020 depth on a 2" slug of 1018 came out like a mirror. Light cuts do not produce a great surface finish as was expected with carbide. 

I have not figured out a purpose for the two tools that use the "unused" sides of the inserts yet. I used a dab of copper anti seize on the screws when I installed the inserts.

I really like these tools!


----------

